# Fall decoy spread commitment advise!



## LAB89 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm curious what size spread most guys go with in the fall? Right now I have about 200 socks mix of deadlys, windtamers, and sillosocks, plus another 350 headless windsocks, I have been out once this year and I get the birds to check us out but they won't cross the line of being in range. Also wondering about getting the birds to commit better and how to go abouts doing this? I have been snow goose hunting for 3 years and each year I am becoming a little more successful but single digit numbers aren't cutting it for the hassle of work a guy has to do!! Any a advise would be greatly appreciated! Happy hunting!


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Get rid of the windtamers first. The next thing we do is either get on the x or in between the x and roost


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Being on the x or being directly in between the roost and x is a great point. Then I'd ask how you set your decoys and how your concealed. I think those two pieces will make or break your hunt everytime.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Being closer to the roost is big in ND in the fall, when the birds are flying farther away from the roost it allows them to get higher and higher. While being that high they can see a lot more and notice the slightest things. If you're within a mile of the roost that'll help to keep them low. Also, unless in corn, get rid of blinds and lay in whites with socks all around you.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Welcome to snow goose hunting.. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## LAB89 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advise so far, I have some good property to hunt and they hang out there all the time during migration, I'm only bout 1/2-3/4 of a mile away from roost, as far as my spread goes I just had a big tear drop with decoys packed tighter at the feeding edge (upwind side) and loosely packed the farther down wind u go. we used blinds but had socks clipped to them to make it disappear I guess in a stubble field, does it make a difference using vortex machines or reel wings? Most of my hunts Ive done so far I have been unlucky with wind so there is no motion aside from the power flag do these machines really work or is it just another market for companies to make more money? And if they do work what's the best product to go with? Thanks again


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

LAB89 said:


> Thanks for the advise so far, I have some good property to hunt and they hang out there all the time during migration, I'm only bout 1/2-3/4 of a mile away from roost, as far as my spread goes I just had a big tear drop with decoys packed tighter at the feeding edge (upwind side) and loosely packed the farther down wind u go. we used blinds but had socks clipped to them to make it disappear I guess in a stubble field, does it make a difference using vortex machines or reel wings? Most of my hunts Ive done so far I have been unlucky with wind so there is no motion aside from the power flag do these machines really work or is it just another market for companies to make more money? And if they do work what's the best product to go with? Thanks again


I won't ever use real wings to decoy snows again, but some days the ducks really like them. Rotaries are a good tool to have, but not the magic cure.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

With no wind its always going to be tough hunting snows. In the fall with mouth blown calls its really really tough. Rotaries and flyrites help. Dont use the reel wings anymore.


----------

